# Gastrochilus sororius



## Ricky (May 3, 2011)

The flower is only 13mm width.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2011)

But so cute!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2011)

Nice, but too bad the plant doesn't have any leaves! oke:


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2011)

Great little fimbriated lips.

Good clear pics. I like this genus.:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but too bad the plant doesn't have any leaves! oke:



Some plants don't...


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

Wonderful blooms! They look quite small.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Some plants don't...


But this one does! oke:


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2011)

Wow, is that nice moss or what!?


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2011)

too cool minis, good pics!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful!!! What does the whole plant look like??? Do you have any photos?


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> What does the whole plant look like??? Do you have any photos?



The plant isn´t very interesting. Here is a picture 3 month ago:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2011)

The heck with the plant! Look at that live sphagnum on a mount! I'd like to know how you accomplish that trick :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The heck with the plant! Look at that live sphagnum on a mount! I'd like to know how you accomplish that trick :rollhappy:



I was just thinking the same thought as I looked at this photo!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

thanx for posting the whole plant.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Look at that live sphagnum on a mount! I'd like to know how you accomplish that trick.



Well, what is the problem with the sphagnum? It grows very well in my terrarium, so I have to cut all from time to time. A lot of light, water and fertilizer, that´s all it needs.

E.g. here´s my Neofineate falcata with it´s "sphagnum ball" 
30.7.2010:





15.2.2011:


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

No, that kind of growth in moss is a little unusual. What kind of lights are you using and what wattage/lumens?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2011)

OK, in a terrarium - that makes sense. Tough to get growth like that in the open air, especially on a mount! Pretty stuff.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No, that kind of growth in moss is a little unusual. What kind of lights are you using and what wattage/lumens?



I use fluorescent lights, OSRAM T5 or T8, light color 840+865. The mosses grow under 2-10,000 lux (200-1000 fc ?).

Here are some quick and dirty pictures from my terrarium:

Aktual picture of G. sororius with sphagnum and another moss:





Sphagnum in a Tupperware box and on the ground behind:





Another box with sphagnum, some liverworts and another moss on the ground:





Different kind of mosses:










Oh, I forgot: I have some orchids too.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2011)

Lovely greenery -- nice milieu for orchids!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

Superior moss development!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic moss growing :clap:!! Thank you for postng the whole plant too..!! WOW! Wish I could grow moss like you do...


----------

